
Ask HN: What's your favourite CRM/Marketing Automation system and why? - tixocloud
Hey HNers.<p>Doing some research on CRM&#x2F;marketing automation systems and would like to know which ones are your favourites and why? Also, would like to know if there&#x27;s anything you dislike about your favourite system.<p>Cheers.
======
ckluis
Hubspot CRM - its powerful & simple with a good mobile app and FREE. Dislikes:
lack of robust reporting.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks. Would love to further get your thoughts on HubSpot. Would you be
available to chat?

~~~
ckluis
It has a free demo (oh and its free) - I’d recommend using it for 15-30
mintues, but if you’d like to talk after that - myusername @gmail.com

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks. I'll reach out after giving it a try.

